
Ask HN: Experience Designing Things as Lefties? - leshokunin
As a leftie, every now and then, I&#x27;m reminded of how I perceive interactions differently. Sometimes, I&#x27;ll come up with some novel design that feels &quot;right&quot; to me, and I&#x27;ll present them to teammates and they&#x27;ll realize it&#x27;s completely mirrored.<p>I&#x27;ve made my peace long ago with how door handles, scissors, pens behave &quot;wrong&quot;, or more specifically how UX is designed for the majority of users. But it does bother me when I create work and it&#x27;s wrong.<p>What are your experiences designing things as a leftie and realizing it was off?
======
m0llusk
Recently I have been getting into the pocketknife renaissance and it has been
interesting how many issues come up related to handedness. I am right handed,
but I carry my pocketknives on the left because my right side is overused
already. Furthermore my right hand gets tired and cramped from work so that
using my left hand when possible is a huge advantage. In my opinion these
issues about handedness go beyond the issue of being a leftie or not into
basic flexibility and assumptions that turn out to be wrong when closely
examined.

------
thedevindevops
Leftie here (not a designer though) just wanted to say keep asking those
questions and raising those alternative designs - it will maybe inspire your
colleagues to consider wider viewpoints in their own designs.

------
throwleft
not a designer, but as a leftie scissors are the worst, still can barely use
them. Door handles and pens are ok. It's a right handed world and that's not
going to change.

~~~
stevekemp
Left-handed scissors are worth buying, even if they're really just masking the
problem.

(You can buy scissors with the blades reversed, which coupled with better
grips make things perfect.)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I have even heard of left-handed pens. They're shaped exactly the same as
regular pens. The difference is that they contain faster-drying ink.

